# Treasure Hunting



## TxBuilder (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone here do it?

What type of detector do you have?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2012)

Really no one?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2012)

I sometimes find money in the parking lot at the convience store when I stop and get a cup of coffee in the morning, sometimes. If you find one, chances are there will be more.:2cents:

And, InspectorD lost a marble one time, but no one found it.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> And, InspectorD lost a marble one time, but no one found it.



Naw...I found it. It was at the bottom of the driveway, and a bit out of round? Hmmmph, I have to get new marbles now , don't I?:banana::banana:


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm going to bet I make it rich and show you all the benefit of treasure hunting!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.metaldetectorreviews.com/
Looks like the outfits that make these thing are the one getting rich.


----------



## exportgoods (Mar 6, 2012)

I've seen a lot of guys do it on the beach, although it may be funny looking, I must admit that I am secretly jealous of what they may be finding!


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.metaldetectorreviews.com/
> Looks like the outfits that make these thing are the one getting rich.



That they will. 



exportgoods said:


> I've seen a lot of guys do it on the beach, although it may be funny looking, I must admit that I am secretly jealous of what they may be finding!



I saw a found watch once on a site. It was Rolex, but there is no way to confirm it was found. 

My thought was who wears a Rolex to the beach?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2012)

A few years ago I had the kids out camping at one of the local lakes and guy was there play with a metal dectector in about 3ft of water where the bottom was mud. He said he was looking for his wife engagement ring, she had lost it the year before. An hour later they were showing off the ring.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 9, 2012)

I found my lost sunglasses once. It was on accident and I was not using a detector.


----------



## vette2020 (Mar 9, 2012)

haha, sounds familiar. I found a pair of Coach sunglasses on the beach once. Washed up the sand. Not something I would wear obviously, but man, those things I know are expensive. They're in my garage somewhere. I should try to sell them, they are in pretty good shape. No metal detector needed!


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 12, 2012)

I should have gone further on that. 

They had been lost for a year.


----------

